
Tektronix Smalltalk Document Archive - stefanu
http://www.wirfs-brock.com/allen/things/smalltalk-things/tektronix-smalltalk-document-archive
======
scroot
> H-P looks upon their Smalltalk-80 effort as an evaluation of the system as a
> personal computing environment for _non_-accomplished programmers. He also
> mentioned that they view Smalltalk-80 as a product usable by non-hackers.

This vision of personal computing has been lost. Today we have the scribes and
everyone else, and industry is not at all interested in making systems that
permit true "literacy"

